# Receptacle night light combo in ivory



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I am beginning to abhor residential remodel crap because the customers are always so finnicky 

Anyway, does anyone know where I can find something like this in an Ivory color?










It's a night light/receptacle combination. The important part is the louvered grill thing... it's a MUST-HAVE 

American Lighting is the manufacturer of the one I posted. Here is the link for this particular product: http://www.americanlighting.com/products.cfm?ID=62


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try here.... Check #2. :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Try here.... Check #2. :whistling2:


I know where to find a supplier.

What I'm looking for is something like the image I posted, but in Ivory. American Lighting only makes the White one, so I'm wondering if someone knows of a manufacturer that makes something similar (a receptacle night light combo) in ivory.


----------



## Nigelforsythe (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/receptacles/residential-receptacles/residential-decorator/hallway-lights-combination-devices/combination/tm8hwlicc.aspx

Not entirely what you're looking for as far as the louvre but it does come in ivory. These are what we usually use.


----------



## Nigelforsythe (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.legrand.us/passandseymou...ombination-devices/combination/tm8hwlicc.aspx

This is what we use generally. I know it's not exactly what you're looking for but atleast it comes in ivory


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

sounds like a job for mr krylon


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the white P&S all over my house,TP/GFCI, my wife loves em and when I get up at night I don't need lights to walk around.
.
The one you posted, is it the old style with a 4 watt bulb inside?
If so we had them in the hospital and they were P&S and Leviton. Both became almost imposable to replace by 1998. 
Steiner elect found a few for us along with a couple non-grounding duplexes. The salesmen gave me them for free to get em off his shelf.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I have the white P&S all over my house,TP/GFCI, my wife loves em and when I get up at night I don't need lights to walk around.
> .
> The one you posted, is it the old style with a 4 watt bulb inside?
> If so we had them in the hospital and they were P&S and Leviton. Both became almost imposable to replace by 1998.
> Steiner elect found a few for us along with a couple non-grounding duplexes. The salesmen gave me them for free to get em off his shelf.


 Me too, i love those... Just tell the customer that it doesnt come in ivory....
I totaly get that they are spending probably a lot of money and they want what they want but sometimes they just cant get what they want.. 

I had a customer one time almost insist that i find a red electric heater.....! LOL..... no joke.....LOL....


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

captkirk said:


> Me too, i love those... Just tell the customer that it doesnt come in ivory....
> I totaly get that they are spending probably a lot of money and they want what they want but sometimes they just cant get what they want..
> 
> I had a customer one time almost insist that i find a red electric heater.....! LOL..... no joke.....LOL....


Well just show him how to make the heater turn cherry red seconds before the magic smoke appears. 
It never fails to impress people.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


>


Found that one already, customer shot it down. Insists on louvers 

This is way too much effort for a 1 hour job of installing f**king night lights.

I think the Krylon route might be happening :whistling2:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Found that one already, customer shot it down. Insists on louvers
> 
> This is way too much effort for a 1 hour job of installing f**king night lights.
> 
> I think the Krylon route might be happening :whistling2:


The customer is a turd. I agree, way to much time and effort for this. Gouge them hard.


----------



## Light24x7 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Receptacle with battery backup light?*

Has anyone seen these www.power-sure.com? Granted, no shutters. 
I would offer to paint the white on and charge them for the extra bodywork


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

The replacement receptacle may need to be TR . Maybe use a TR ivory duplex and old work this off the receptacle in same stud bay . Specs say 12v , might be able to fit it all in deep old work.
http://www.destinationlighting.com/storeitem.jhtml?iid=P642159


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

get a can of wire mold spray...voila..


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I know it not exactly the same but Lowes has rec night lights combo


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

check out this link, hopefully it helps

http://www.earthenergyunlimited.com/LEDLighting/LEDNightlightspg1.html


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks y'all, but I found the proper night lights about 4 months ago


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

For future use I think its a cooper tr7335


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

For future, the next time I get a guy insisting on louvered ivory night light receptacle combos I'm going to stuff a fork up his urethra.


----------

